# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [Siemens] Το μεγάλο μάτι κουζίνας ρίχνει το ρελέ

## Elliot

Το μεγάλο μάτι της κουζίνας ρίχνει το ρελέ. Το παθαίνει αυτό 2-3 φορές το μήνα και την ημέρα που το παθαίνει το κάνει συνέχεια. Την επόμενη ημέρα/ημέρες λειτουργεί κανονικά. Πρόκειται για μαντεμένιο μάτι από κουζίνα Siemens. Δεν πιστεύω να φταίει η υγρασία γιατί δεν έχουν πέσει νερά πριν αρχίσει να το κάνει αυτό. Μάλιστα όταν αρχίσει να το κάνει αυτό, τότε αντί να το ανάψω απότομα στο 5 ή στο 6, το ανάβω στο 1, μετά από 10 λεπτά στο 2 κοκ. Φτάνω στο 5 ή στο 6 και μετά δουλεύει κανονικά.
Να φταίει το μάτι; Ο διακόπτης του ματιού; Τίποτα άλλο;
Καμιά φορά αργεί λίγα δευτερόλεπτα να ρίξει το ρελέ ακόμα και όταν το βάζω στο 5 ή 6.

----------


## vasilllis

Ξεκινας απο το ματι.

----------

Elliot (30-05-20)

----------


## Elliot

Εννοείς αντικατάσταση του ματιού και μετά να βλέπω για τον διακόπτη; Πάντως όντως για να δουλεύει μετά με το σταδιακό σύστημα δεν πρέπει να φταίει ο διακόπτης. Πρόκειται για πολλών χρόνων κουζίνα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Σε 1η φάση και αν κατέχεις με τα ηλεκτρολογικά , δες αν ο θάλαμος φούρνου υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι τρύπιος (με την λογική ότι περιστασιακά ατμοί μετά από υποτιθέμενη χρήση του φούρνου να καταλήγουν στην εστία ) ή αν έχει οξειδώσεις στις επαφές τροφοδοσίας της εστίας και διακόπτη.

----------

Elliot (30-05-20)

----------


## Elliot

> Σε 1η φάση και αν κατέχεις με τα ηλεκτρολογικά , δες αν ο θάλαμος φούρνου υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι τρύπιος (με την λογική ότι περιστασιακά ατμοί μετά από υποτιθέμενη χρήση του φούρνου να καταλήγουν στην εστία ) ή αν έχει οξειδώσεις στις επαφές τροφοδοσίας της εστίας και διακόπτη.



Να δω στην οροφή του φούρνου αν υπάρχει τρύπα; Μήπως πρέπει να ανοίξω την κουζίνα σαν το παρακάτω βιντεάκι και να δω κάτω από τον υαλοβάμβακα; Πάντως πάντα ένα συγκεκριμένο μάτι μου την κάνει την δουλειά.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oB-_W8WaHeY

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Να δω στην οροφή του φούρνου αν υπάρχει τρύπα;


 Εννοούσα από μέσα από τον θάλαμο απλή οπτική παρατήρηση για τρύπες . Για έλεγχο δες και μερικά βίντεο με τίτλο "megger test resistant element"

----------


## νεκταριοος

to  ματι   ιδιο προβλημα εχει και η γυναι καμου σε ενα σπιτι που νοικιαζει ,εχει μια κουζινα πιτσος , οταν ομως βαλοι το φουρνο να ψησει κατι για καμια ωρα το ματι δεν το κανει  την αλλη μερα τα ιδια παλι  :Lol:

----------


## georgis

Άλλαξε το.

----------


## Elliot

Έχω δει και τοστιέρα να ενεργοποιεί το ρελέ που και που και η τοστιέρα μοιάζει αρκετά με το μάτι κουζίνας ως αντίσταση. Ίσως όταν φθείρετε η αντίσταση με τον καιρό να κάνει περίεργα πράγματα και να διαρρέει ρεύμα μερικές φορές.

----------


## Elliot

Τελικά απ' όσο είδα στα βίντεο που μου πρότεινε ο Κυριακίδης, πρέπει να είναι συχνό φαινόμενο να χαλάσει η θερμική αντίσταση και να υπάρξει ρεύμα στο περίβλημα του. Έτσι παρήγγειλα ένα μάτι με Φ220 και θα δω τι θα γίνει. Εγώ έχω μικρό στεφάνι και βρήκα ανταλλακτικά εδώ
https://www.eaparts.gr/part.aspx?partid=31822
 και εδώ 
https://xanthoulhs.gr/product/%ce%b5...4%ce%b5%ce%bd/
λίγο πιο φθηνά. 
Το 220χιλιοστά βέβαια είναι κάπως στο περίπου η μέτρηση της διαμέτρου της εστίας
https://www.eaparts.gr/images/parts/31822/wm_17.10.50.29c.jpg

  Έπρεπε πρώτα να είχα εξετάσεις τις επαφές του ματιού και του διακόπτη για οξειδώσεις, που είναι και δωρεάν, αλλά δεν είχα χρόνο. Ελπίζω να πάνε καλά όλα. Σήμερα δεν με άφησε να μαγειρέψω καθόλου!
Υπάρχει θέμα-συζήτηση εδώ για κουζίνες με εστία και φούρνο αερίου; Είναι καλές; Σίγουρα κάνουν οικονομία, όμως είδα λίγες μάρκες και λίγα μοντέλα και παίζουν πολύ λίγα μοντέλα γνωστών μαρκών όπως Siemens, Pitsos κά. Μάλιστα ένας ανέφερε στο skroutz ότι επειδή του χάλασε ο θερμοστάτης, έπρεπε να πετάξει όλη την κουζίνα! Και άλλος ανέφερε ότι του είπαν ότι δεν υπάρχουν ανταλλακτικά όταν τα χρειάστηκε και πήγε να ρωτήσει από εκεί που την αγόρασε.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Πάρε μόνο το πλατώ εστιών για χρήση υγραερίου , που τα δίνουν και χωριστά .
https://www.teka.com/el-gr/proion/hl...l-tr_40229148/
Για φούρνο πάρε επίσης χωριστό αλλά να είναι εξ ολοκλήρου ανοξείδωτος .
https://www.ergo-horeca.gr/product_i...ducts_id=54361
Αν με ακούσεις την επόμενη συμβουλή θα την πάρεις κάπου το 3020. (πάω πάσο για το πλατώ εστιών , που ανάλογα την εταιρία μπορεί να σε προδώσει μελλοντικά στα ανταλλακτικά , αλλά και έτσι να είναι το κόστος αντικατάστασης ολόκληρου του πλατώ εστιών είναι στο 1/3 της αγοράς νέας κουζίνας .)

----------

Elliot (20-07-20)

----------


## Elliot

https://www.skroutz.gr/c/403/kouzines/f/379085_489534/aeriou-aeriou.html

Πάντως καλή ιδέα να είναι ξεχωριστά οι εστίες από τον φούρνο, αφού αυξάνει η αξιοπιστία αν χαλάσει ένα από τα δύο!
Πιστεύω θα επιτρέπεται να βάλω τις ξεχωριστές εστίες πάνω στο φούρνο λόγω έλλειψης χώρου( ; )
Η  σωλήνα φυσικού αερίου μου περνάει ακριβώς έξω από την κουζίνα και το  σκέφτομαι σοβαρά όταν έρθει η ώρα της να μην ξαναπάρω ηλεκτρική λόγω  οικονομίας.

Τις κουζίνες αερίου Teka δεν τις έχει σχολιάσει κανένας στο skroutz.
Για εστία Teka βρήκα ότι έχουν ανταλλακτικά αλλά αργεί γ εισαγωγή τους:
"Μετά από ένα χρόνο λειτουργίας χάλασε το μεγάλο μάτι. Είμαι σε αναμονή  ήδη 20 ημέρες γιατί δεν υπάρχει ανταλλακτικό στην Ελλάδα και πρέπει να  το κάνουν εισαγωγή. 
15/11/2018. Για το ανταλλακτικό 40 Μέρες αναμονή και συνεχίζουμε."
https://www.skroutz.gr/s/10301654/Te...T.html#reviews

Για το σχόλιο τρίτου για τον θερμοστάτη είναι από εδώ:
https://www.skroutz.gr/s/18203139/Ferre-F6T40G2-W-eco.html

----------


## geoek4

Φίλε μπορεί να είναι και υγρασία πάντως η βλάβη σου και να μην χρειάζεται αντικατάσταση το μάτι. Κάνε μια δοκιμή έτσι για το γαμωτο μιας και παρηγγειλες καινούριο..
Ρίξε την ασφάλεια από τον πινακα πρωτα. Βγάλε την γείωση πίσω από την κουζίνα, σήκωσε ασφάλεια, άναψε φούρνο πάνω κάτω μέγιστη θερμοκρασία και άστο να πιάσει. Θα σου έλεγα να ανάψεις και το προβληματικό μάτι κάνα μισάωρο να βρασεις ένα νερό πχ 
Μετά  ρίχνεις ασφάλεια, τα κλείνεις ολα συνδέεις την γείωση από πίσω σηκώνεις ξανά ασφάλεια και δοκιμάζεις να δεις αν λειτουργεί το μάτι χωρίς να σου ρίχνει τον ρελέ
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ Όση ώρα είναι αναμενος ο φούρνος/μάτι και έχεις την γείωση εκτός, ΔΕΝ ΑΚΟΥΜΠΑΣ κανένα μεταλλικό μέρος της κουζινας. Βασικά δεν ακουμπας τίποτα, ακόμα και τους διακόπτες να τους γυρίσεις με πεσμένη ασφάλεια

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 using Tapatalk

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Πάντως καλή ιδέα να είναι ξεχωριστά οι εστίες από τον φούρνο, αφού αυξάνει η αξιοπιστία αν χαλάσει ένα από τα δύο!


Ακριβώς , όχι μόνο αυτό , αλλά είχα πάρει τέτοιο πλατώ (Whirlpool) το οποίο είχε τις 3 εστίες με υγραέριο και την 4η ηλεκτρική (Σε περίπτωση που απρόβλεπτα είχε αδειάσει η φιάλη είχα την λύση της ηλεκτρικής μέχρι την αντικατάσταση της φιάλης ).
Στην περίπτωση σου με φυσικό αέριο αλλάζουν τα μπεκ με το σετ για μετατροπή από υγραέριο σε φυσικό αέριο . Αυτά άσε να τα κάνουν αυτοί που τα γνωρίζουν γιατί δεν είναι μόνο τα μπέκ .

Η ταχύτητα μαγειρέματος με αέριο είναι πολύ πιο γρήγορη από αυτές του ρεύματος.




> Τις κουζίνες αερίου Teka δεν τις έχει σχολιάσει κανένας στο skroutz.


Το "Teka" ήταν δείγμα , μάρκες υπάρχουν πολλές . Για όσα προβλήματα αναφέρονται πιο κάτω από χρήστες εξαιρώ την αναφορά για τον "χαλασμένο θερμοστάτη " που αναφέρεται σε φούρνο ηλεκτρικό , και έστω αν δεν υπάρχει ο γνήσιος θερμοστάτης , με τον κατάλληλο τεχνικό θα μπορούσε να ξεμπερδεύει νωρίτερα.
Για τα προβλήματα των υπολοίπων με εστίες υγραερίου σε σύντομο χρόνο βλάβης έχει να κάνει πολλές φορές με την εσφαλμένη χρήση των εστιών π.χ. πέφτανε ζουμιά κατά το μαγείρεμα μέσα στα μπεκ και επόμενο ήταν να μην ανάβουν (και απλά ήθελε καθαρισμό γύρω από το μπέκ / έτσι και δεν ανάψουν με την μία μπλοκάρουν εκ του ασφαλούς ή αν η ροή αερίου έχει βουλώσει σβήνει αργότερα ) .
Για την ποιότητα , εκτός το ανοξείδωτο πλαίσιο της εστίας πλατώ υγραερίου θα πρέπει να δεις και την ποιότητα της βάσης όπου ακουμπούν τα σκεύη (σχάρες?) να είναι υλικά που δεν οξειδώνονται ή στρεβλώνουν εύκολα.

----------


## georgis

αεριο στην κουζινα εχω τα τελευταια 25 χρονια.δεν το αλλαζω με τιποτα,ο φουρνος απαραιτητα με θερμοστατη και γκριλ αεριου.σε 10 λεπτα (χαλαρα) φτανει τους 180.ΜΑΚΡΙΑ απο τουρκικες κατασκευες  (κυκλοφορρουν με διαφορα ονοματα-φασον)  αυτο απο προσωπικη πικρη εμπειρια.

----------


## Elliot

@*geoek4* Θα το έκανα αυτό που μου αναφέρεις και προφανώς είναι και ένας τρόπος να διώξεις την υγρασία, όμως η βλάβη μου είναι πολύ χαοτική, δηλαδή δεν είναι ότι το κάνει πάντα για να προσπαθήσω να διώξω την υγρασία υπερπηδώντας το ρελέ. Το κάνει στατιστικά 1 μέρα την εβδομάδα και κολλάει άσχημα όλη την μέρα. Μάλιστα άναψα τον φούρνο μου ακριβώς όπως ανέφερες για αρκετή ώρα και δεν είδα κανένα αποτέλεσμα-ξεμπλοκάρισμα. Την επόμενη μέρα μου άναβε κανονικά. Μπορεί να επανέλθει την επόμενη μέρα και χωρίς να ανάψω τον φούρνο. Έχω δει και τοστιέρα να ρίχνει το ρελέ με τον ίδιο τρόπο (όποτε της κατέβει), οπότε παίζουν αρκετές πιθανότητες να μην είναι η υγρασία.

@*georgis* Δυστυχώς το μαναδικό μοντέλο της Pitsos που το σχολιάζει θετικά ένας στο Skroutz δεν είναι καθαρά με αέριο ο φούρνος του, αλλά το grill του είναι με αντίσταση. Σε αντίθεση με τον φούρνο που παρέθεσε ο Κυριακίδης που μου φαίνεται γνήσιος αερίου σε όλες της λειτουργίες του. Η Pitsos είναι Γερμανική, αλλά μήπως έχει σχέση με φασόν στην Τουρκία;

----------


## Elliot

Στην ηλεκτρική κουζίνα που έχω χρόνια δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα που δεν ήταν ανοξείδωτη αλλά απλώς εμαγιέ. Στο αέριο ενδύκνειται καλύτερα οι ανοξείδωτες συσκευές; Είδα και φούρνο και εστίες πρότεινες ανοξείδωτες. Επίσης αν παραγγείλω πχ τον φούρνο ή τις εστίες από Αθήνα και είμαι Θεσσαλονίκη θα πρέπει να τους πω ότι τον θέλω για φυσικό αέριο για να μου βάλουν μέσα και ξεχωριστά μπεκ; Πάντως σε μερικές κουζίνες πχ Bosch νομίζω είδα ότι στέλνουν με την αγορά δωρεάν και τον τεχνικό για την μετατροπή αυτή των μπέκς και ρυθμίσεις.




> Ακριβώς , όχι μόνο αυτό , αλλά είχα πάρει τέτοιο πλατώ (Whirlpool) το οποίο είχε τις 3 εστίες με υγραέριο και την 4η ηλεκτρική (Σε περίπτωση που απρόβλεπτα είχε αδειάσει η φιάλη είχα την λύση της ηλεκτρικής μέχρι την αντικατάσταση της φιάλης ).
> Στην περίπτωση σου με φυσικό αέριο αλλάζουν τα μπεκ με το σετ για μετατροπή από υγραέριο σε φυσικό αέριο . Αυτά άσε να τα κάνουν αυτοί που τα γνωρίζουν γιατί δεν είναι μόνο τα μπέκ .
> 
> Η ταχύτητα μαγειρέματος με αέριο είναι πολύ πιο γρήγορη από αυτές του ρεύματος.
> 
> 
> Το "Teka" ήταν δείγμα , μάρκες υπάρχουν πολλές . Για όσα προβλήματα αναφέρονται πιο κάτω από χρήστες εξαιρώ την αναφορά για τον "χαλασμένο θερμοστάτη " που αναφέρεται σε φούρνο ηλεκτρικό , και έστω αν δεν υπάρχει ο γνήσιος θερμοστάτης , με τον κατάλληλο τεχνικό θα μπορούσε να ξεμπερδεύει νωρίτερα.
> Για τα προβλήματα των υπολοίπων με εστίες υγραερίου σε σύντομο χρόνο βλάβης έχει να κάνει πολλές φορές με την εσφαλμένη χρήση των εστιών π.χ. πέφτανε ζουμιά κατά το μαγείρεμα μέσα στα μπεκ και επόμενο ήταν να μην ανάβουν (και απλά ήθελε καθαρισμό γύρω από το μπέκ / έτσι και δεν ανάψουν με την μία μπλοκάρουν εκ του ασφαλούς ή αν η ροή αερίου έχει βουλώσει σβήνει αργότερα ) .
> Για την ποιότητα , εκτός το ανοξείδωτο πλαίσιο της εστίας πλατώ υγραερίου θα πρέπει να δεις και την ποιότητα της βάσης όπου ακουμπούν τα σκεύη (σχάρες?) να είναι υλικά που δεν οξειδώνονται ή στρεβλώνουν εύκολα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Επίσης αν παραγγείλω πχ τον φούρνο ή τις εστίες από Αθήνα και είμαι Θεσσαλονίκη θα πρέπει να τους πω ότι τον θέλω για φυσικό αέριο για να μου βάλουν μέσα και ξεχωριστά μπεκ; Πάντως σε μερικές κουζίνες πχ Bosch νομίζω είδα ότι στέλνουν με την αγορά δωρεάν και τον τεχνικό για την μετατροπή αυτή των μπέκς και ρυθμίσεις.


Στο πακέτο μέσα θα έχει και τα 2 σετ μπεκ (Υγραέριο και φυσικό αέριο μαζί και τα 2 μπεκ) ή αλλαγή τους εύκολη , εκεί που με καθοδήγησαν ήταν να αλλάξω στην φιάλη υγραερίου τον ρυθμιστή ασφαλείας . Για φυσικό αέριο δεν γνωρίζω τι γίνεται γιαυτό ότι σου πουν οι ειδικοί θα κάνεις .
Διάβασα όσα γράφεις στο #16 και νομίζω έχει μεγάλα ποσοστά να μην φταίει η κουζίνα . (αν και η τοστιέρα δουλεύει και αυτή όποτε "γουστάρει" )

----------

Elliot (22-07-20)

----------


## Elliot

Επειδή η μητέρα μου συνηθίζει να υπερχειλίζει τις κατσαρόλες λόγω μη προσοχής στο μαγείρεμα, φαντάζομαι τα μπεκ θα μπορούν να καθαριστούν και να ξεβουλώσουν αν έχουν βουλώσει, έ;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Για την μητέρα σου και έλλειψη προσοχής ,είμαι κάθετα αντίθετος στην χρήση υγραερίου αλλά και ηλεκτρικής κουζίνας .
Το ασφαλέστερο για αυτήν είναι και η κατάλληλη συσκευή.
https://video.search.yahoo.com/video...kip=1595555461

Εναλλακτικά αυτή
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Tefal-RK302...A3YBK5929K440K

με ελάχιστα χειρότερη αυτήν. (πολύ κακό στην μόνωση από το γυάλινο καπάκι επάνω)
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Chef-Matic-.../dp/B00VXSND02

Την πρώτη επάνω συσκευή την έχω εγώ πολλά χρόνια 
Προκαλώ ακόμη και για την δήλωση του Γιώργου 



> αεριο στην κουζινα εχω τα τελευταια 25 χρονια.δεν το αλλαζω με τιποτα,


Και θα τον πείσω να αλλάξει την κουζίνα υγραερίου με την Chef 0 matic με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες αν δει τα πλεονεκτήματα της . (Φυσικά έχει και τα λογικά μειονεκτήματα της π.χ. δεν μπορείς να ασχοληθείς με τηγανητά ή να φτιάξεις καφέ. ).

Τα πλεονεκτήματα της είναι τα 800W / η πολύ καλή εξωτερική μόνωση σε σημείο όταν π.χ. βράζει το νερό , να μπορείς να πιάσεις την συσκευή με τα χέρια από τα εξωτερικά τοιχώματα και να την μετακινήσεις .
Να ρυθμίσεις τον χρόνο που θα δουλέψει και που θα σβήσει μόνη της / να μπορείς να πας για ύπνο χωρίς να χρειάζεται να ανακατεύεις / και όταν ξυπνήσεις αμέσως το φαγητό στο πιάτο και ζεστό .
15 λεπτά χρήσης με 800W είναι αρκετό για να μαγειρέψει τα πάντα . Μέχρι ψωμί και κέικ / ριζότο / σούπες κτλ

Και η επιβεβαίωση με φωτογραφία όπου η Chef o Matic στέκεται στο υψηλότερο βάθρο νικητής , *πάνω από την εστία υγραερίου*.

νεα κουζίνα.jpg
Ένα μπρίκι κοινό που φτιάχνεις καφέ είναι πάνω κάτω 500 - 600W 

Με 800W βράζουν 10 λίτρα νερό σε 20 λεπτά .

P00724-051041.jpg
Κακώς την ονομάζουν chef o matic , το όνομα που του ταιριάζει είναι λούφα και παραλλαγή στο μαγείρεμα.

----------

Elliot (25-07-20)

----------


## Elliot

Ξέρω ότι μπορεί να κουράζω με τις πολλές ερωτήσεις μου, αλλά πόσες κιλοβατώρες τον χρόνο να καίει μια τετραμελής οικογένεια που φουρνίζει 3 φορές την εβδομάδα περίπου (και καφές και γάλα στο γκαζάκι); Το ρωτάω για να δω σε πόσα χρόνια θα κάνω απόσβεση και αν αξίζει η κίνηση αυτή εν τέλη. Νομίζω η κιλοβατώρα από φυσικό αέριο είναι 30% φθηνότερη σε σχέση με το ρεύμα, αλλά υπάρχουν και οι κλίμακες στον λογαριασμό της ΔΕΗ οπότε μπορεί να είναι μεγαλύτερη η διαφορά.
Δηλαδή έχω την πρόταση του Κυριακίδη στα 650 ευρώ περίπου, υπάρχει η κουζίνα αερίου Pitsos στα 377 ευρώ, υπάρχει όμως και η ηλεκτρική κουζίνα Crown (εγώ την εμπιστεύομαι) στα 167 ευρώ. Στην εγκατάσταση της κουζίνας αερίου θα χρειαστώ και τροποποιητική μελέτη να την καταθέσω στην Zeniθ και τεχνικό να μου φέρει το αέριο στην κουζίνα, οπότε άλλα 60 ευρώ τουλάχιστον σίγουρα...

@*Κυριακίδης* Μπορεί να έχει τα θετικά του το σκεύος που ανέφερες, αλλά μόνο που βλέπω teflon επίστρωση απομακρύνομαι εγώ! Ακόμα και αντικολλητικό τηγάνι με κεραμική επίστρωση έχω.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Μπορεί να έχει τα θετικά του το σκεύος που ανέφερες, αλλά μόνο που βλέπω teflon επίστρωση απομακρύνομαι εγώ!


Αυτά προσφέρει η σημερινή τεχνολογία , οπότε θα "χορέψω " και εγώ μαζί τους . 
Το θέμα είναι όπως στις επιλογές με τηγάνι , υπάρχει και με Teflon αλλά και τηγάνια που είναι ανοξείδωτα μεν , αλλά δεν είναι τόσο αντικολλητικά συγκρίνοντας με του Teflon. 
Αν υπήρχε ο κάδος σε ανοξείδωτο , ασφαλώς θα το προτιμούσα. (Τότε δεν υπήρχε ανοξείδωτο , τώρα υπάρχει) π.χ.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omWQsL7DDM8

Ξεφύγαμε από το κύριο θέμα , αλλά όταν πρόκειται για άτομα (όπως λες σαν την μητέρα σου που είναι συχνά απρόσεχτη) είναι ένας λόγος για πιο σωστή συσκευή ανεξάρτητα της κατανάλωσης και του είδους ενέργειας.
Ένας λόγος που παραμέρισα το υγραέριο είναι ότι και εγώ αρκετές φορές ήμουν σοβαρά απρόσεκτος συμπεριλαμβανομένου και της ηλεκτρικής εστίας.

----------


## NEOMELOS

Υπάρχουν και άλλες συσκευές μαγειρέματος που παραδόξως δεν αναφέρθηκαν και δε λέω για γκαζιέρες και κάρβουνα.
Φέτος στις διακοπές επαγωγική εστία (<20 Ευρό)  με εντυπωσίασε.
Δεν ξέρω μια αξιόπιστη και γνωστής μάρκας εάν είναι καλή για οικιακή χρήση.
Πάντως με τα λεφτά που κοστίζει η φτηνότερη αξίζει να τη δοκιμάσει ο καθένας.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αντώνη , αν έβαζες στοίχημα για υγραέριο Vs Επαγωγική , θα το είχες χάσει το στοίχημα.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQVDSdW-dPU
(Στο παρόν πείραμα και στα 2 σκεύη τοποθετήθηκαν ίδιες ποσότητες νερού , αλλά και το επαγωγικό σκεύος "κλέβει " εξαιτίας του κλειστού κάτω μέρος του σκεύους που θυμίζει chef o matic)
Στα οικιακά επαγωγικά σκεύη που λειτουργούν εκτός και στο αέρα θα είχε χάσει τραγικά από απώλειες. (είδη μαγειρευτών φαγητών που απαιτούν χρονοβόρα διαδικασία π.χ. φασολάδα και σκληρά κρέατα)

----------


## NEOMELOS

Ναι αλλά όπως φαίνεται και στο τέλος
estia.jpg
το σκεύος στην επαγωγική είχε 60% ψυχρή επιφάνεια με αποτέλεσμα η απόδοση της εστίας να είναι 35% αντίθετα με την άλλη που είναι 96.
Τέλος πάντων, αυτό που ξέρω γιατί το δοκίμασα είναι ότι η επιφάνεια του σκεύους που έρχεται σε επαφή με την εστία την επαγωγική στα 1000W είναι άμεσα καυτή και το υπόλοιπο παγωμένο- αγγίζεται (οικονομία ;.)




Όσο για τα Κινέζικα πιο πάνω, επειδή μιλάω μόνο .....Καντονέζικα, μπορεί να γράφω και μ....ς. Ψαρωτικό ε;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Τέλος πάντων, αυτό που ξέρω γιατί το δοκίμασα είναι ότι η επιφάνεια του σκεύους που έρχεται σε επαφή με την εστία την επαγωγική στα 1000W είναι άμεσα καυτή και το υπόλοιπο παγωμένο- αγγίζεται (οικονομία ;.)


Σωστά , αλλά αν έχεις να βράσεις π.χ. χταπόδι που σύμφωνα με τους ειδικούς απαιτεί 1 ώρα βράσιμο , τότε ναι μεν θα έχεις την επαγωγική εστία παγωμένη , αλλά στο δωμάτιο θα ανέβει η θερμοκρασία και ίσως ανοίξεις κανένα παράθυρο να μην σκάσεις . Δεν έχεις καταλάβει για τις θερμικές απώλειες όπου αναφέρομαι , και η σημασία ενός μονωμένου σκεύους.
Για να καταλάβεις για τι ισχύος απώλειες μιλάμε για αυτήν την 1 ώρα λειτουργίας (Επαγωγικής Vs Chef o Matic) , εγώ θα ακουμπώ το χέρι μου στο επάνω καπάκι του "σκεύους" για 1 ώρα , εσύ πόσο αντέχεις δευτερόλεπτα? μιλλισεκόντ ? . Έτσι για να το πάρουμε λίγο με "επιστημονική προσέγγιση"  :Tongue2:

----------


## Elliot

Πιστεύω θα το γνωρίζουν οι περισσότεροι εδώ ότι αν αφήσουμε να ζεσταθεί πολύ με το λάδι του ένα ανοξείδωτο τηγάνι γίνεται κάπως αντικολλητικό. Στα κεραμικά τηγάνια που δοκίμασα άρχιζαν να μου είναι άχρηστα σε λιγότερο από έναν χρόνο επειδή η επίστρωση teflon είναι πιο ανθεκτική. Μόνο το κεραμικό τηγάνι Berlinger μου κράτησε πολύ χρόνο και ακόμα το έχω.

Για μαγείρεμα με αέριο είχα δει ένα μεταλλικό γκαζάκι με πτυχώσεις για μεγαλύτερη επιφάνεια ανταλλαγής θερμότητας έτσι όπως ανεβαίνει πάνω ο ζεστός αέρας, αλλά δεν πέτυχα να το πουλάνε πουθενά.




> Αυτά προσφέρει η σημερινή τεχνολογία , οπότε θα "χορέψω " και εγώ μαζί τους . 
> Το θέμα είναι όπως στις επιλογές με τηγάνι , υπάρχει και με Teflon αλλά και τηγάνια που είναι ανοξείδωτα μεν , αλλά δεν είναι τόσο αντικολλητικά συγκρίνοντας με του Teflon. 
> Αν υπήρχε ο κάδος σε ανοξείδωτο , ασφαλώς θα το προτιμούσα. (Τότε δεν υπήρχε ανοξείδωτο , τώρα υπάρχει) π.χ.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omWQsL7DDM8
> 
> Ξεφύγαμε από το κύριο θέμα , αλλά όταν πρόκειται για άτομα (όπως λες σαν την μητέρα σου που είναι συχνά απρόσεχτη) είναι ένας λόγος για πιο σωστή συσκευή ανεξάρτητα της κατανάλωσης και του είδους ενέργειας.
> Ένας λόγος που παραμέρισα το υγραέριο είναι ότι και εγώ αρκετές φορές ήμουν σοβαρά απρόσεκτος συμπεριλαμβανομένου και της ηλεκτρικής εστίας.

----------


## vasilllis

Αμα περιμενεις να κανεις αποσβεση ποτε σε 300 χρονια .

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Στα κεραμικά τηγάνια που δοκίμασα άρχιζαν να μου είναι άχρηστα σε λιγότερο από έναν χρόνο επειδή η επίστρωση teflon είναι πιο ανθεκτική. Μόνο το κεραμικό τηγάνι Berlinger μου κράτησε πολύ χρόνο και ακόμα το έχω.


Το αλατούχο μπλοκ Ιμαλαίων το δοκίμασες ?  :Lol: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXnLEUlXdeU
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1n9Na6d3QLs
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgjKlFKAk0Q

Έχουμε και τον μάστορα να μας προζεστάνει την πλάκα Ιμαλαίων δωρέαν , και να αρχίσει το βαρύ πένθος της Δεή και συνοπτικό ξήλωμα του Διοικητή τους.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4Telq4qeMI
Η συγκεκριμένη πλάκα με κατάλληλα ισχυρά μονωμένο δοχείο παίζει να γίνεται προθέρμανση με απλά φωτοβολταικά .
Το Νερό αποθηκεύει θερμική ενέργεια όσο αποθηκεύει 
Το λάδι (ορυκτό λάδι ) αποθηκεύει θερμική ενέργεια περισσότερο από το νερό .
Το άλας αποθηκεύει πολλαπλάσια .
https://bbq.gr/plaka-psisimatos-oruk...wn-20cm-saltic

----------


## Elliot

Προσπαθώ να εξηγήσω στον εαυτό μου γιατί πέφτει το αντιηλεκτροπληξιακό ρελέ χαοτικά, μία φορά την εβδομάδα περίπου όταν ανάβω το μεγάλο μάτι. Βρήκα κάτι αλλά θα περιμένω με μετρήσεις να σιγουρευτώ. Πριν μία εβδομάδα περίπου κατάλαβα ότι πέφτουν πολλά νερά στον συμπιεστή του ψυγείου μου, επειδή μάλλον δεν πήρα το ίδιο δοχείο από την μαμά του για την εξάτμιση του νερού πάνω από τον συμπιεστή. Έτσι μπορεί να έχω περίπου πχ 20mA ρεύμα διαρροής προς την γη μία φορά την εβδομάδα και όταν ανάβω το μεγάλο μάτι ταυτόχρονα ίσως η παλιά του αντίσταση να δίνει πχ 15mA ρεύμα διαρροής περίπου, οπότε το σύνολο ξεπερνάει τα 30mA και πέφτει το ρελέ. Κοιτάω το ψυγείο και δεν έχει κάθε μέρα νερά από κάτω. Μία μέρα όμως που δεν μπορούσα να ανάψω την εστία, κοίταξα το ψυγείο και "είχαν σπάσει τα νερά του"! Θα δω αν συμβαίνει συνέχεια αυτή η σύμπτωση και θα κοιτάξω να τα διορθώσω μετά και τα δύο.

@*Κυριακίδης*
Έχουμε μεγάλη ελευθερία από την ΔΕΗ και τον ΔΕΔΔΗΕ ώστε να μην μπορούμε να βάζουμε φωτοβολταϊκά χωρίς την άδεια και πληρωμή τους!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Το παράδειγμα της τοστιέρας στο μήνυμα #18 , αυτό εννοούσα , δεν θεώρησα να σου αναλύσω π.χ. και για το ψυγείο αν φταίει . Αλλά απλά εκείνη την στιγμή απομόνωσε το ψυγείο για να δεις αν αλλάζει κάτι. Πέρα από τα νερά του ψυγείου εξωτερικά , μπορεί να είναι εσωτερικό θέμα διαρροής εντός ψυγείου.



> Έχουμε μεγάλη ελευθερία από την ΔΕΗ και τον ΔΕΔΔΗΕ ώστε να μην μπορούμε να βάζουμε φωτοβολταϊκά χωρίς την άδεια και πληρωμή τους!


Θα βρούμε άλλους τρόπους , δεν είναι το ίδιο αλλά τέλος πάντων μας αρκεί με τα μικρο μυστικά που ξέρω για μικρές επιφάνειες φωτοβολταικών. Αν η Δεη μπει μέσα στο σπίτι τους περιμένει μεγάλο γ....σι.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9jncUzOL8I
έκανα παραγγελία 20 "τραπεζάκια" για να προσκαλέσω τον διοικητή της Δεή για καφέ , μιας που έχω και μεγάλη αυλή.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTijdfHAz2k
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5fNgmdkxHo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7kS6NNZIZk
Στο τέλος θα του ζητήσω να μου πληρώσει τον καφέ , αλλιώς θα φύγει όπως τον γέννησε η μάνα του.

----------


## Elliot

Χαχαχαχαχα!
Σε μερικές ΔΕΔΔΗΕ πάντως δεν δέχονται εξυπηρέτηση πελατών επάνω στα γραφεία λόγω κορωνοϊού και τους έχω δει να κάνουν πηγαδάκια με συναδέλφους τους εν ώρα δουλειάς, έξω στον δρόμο το υποκαταστήματος!
Εννοείται ότι θα το κλείσω το ψυγείο ή θα το βγάλω από την πρίζα την στιγμή που θα ξαναπέφτει το ρελέ, όταν ανάβω την εστία. Και μετά τί όμως. Θα μπορέσω να βρω κουβαδάκι για εξάτμιση ίδιο μαμήσιο; Πριν ένα μήνα το άλλαξα (είχε καεί το πλαστικό με τον χρόνο) και δεν ξέρω ακόμα αν μπήκε πολύ ψηλά και δεν ζεσταίνεται καλά. Πάντως το στερέωσα και με duct tape, δεν πιστεύω να βγήκε από την θέση του. Θα κάνω και τεστ διαρροής. Είναι και εντοιχισμένο το ψυγείο και περνάει και καλώδιο ethernet από κάτω οπότε μεγάλος μπελάς το βάλε-βγάλε.

Ο Vasilis με απογοήτευσε πάντως γιατί εγώ είχα στο μυαλό μου ότι η κουζίνα είναι η δεύτερη ενεργοβόρα συσκευή μετά τον ηλεκτρικό θερμοσίφωνα και άρα περίμενα απόσβεση σε σχέση με το φυσικό αέριο.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Χαχαχαχαχα!Σε μερικές ΔΕΔΔΗΕ πάντως δεν δέχονται εξυπηρέτηση πελατών επάνω στα γραφεία λόγω κορωνοϊού και τους έχω δει να κάνουν πηγαδάκια με συναδέλφους τους εν ώρα δουλειάς, έξω στον δρόμο το υποκαταστήματος!


Όντως οι απόλυτοι ξεφτίλες , στο δικό μας παράρτημα ενώ η Δεη δεν έχει βρακί να φορέσει , βάλανε αυτές τις αυτόματες πόρτες για σειρά προτεραιότητας πελατών , και μάλιστα για μήνες οι υπάλληλοι των ταμείων τους είναι σε διακοπές στις Σεϊχέλες και δεν μπορεί να εξυπηρετηθεί κόσμος στην υποχρέωση να πάνε να πληρώσουν τους λογαριασμούς !! . Δεν υπάρχει πιο κορυφαία ξεφτίλα .

----------


## Elliot

> Όντως οι απόλυτοι ξεφτίλες , στο δικό μας παράρτημα ενώ η Δεη δεν έχει βρακί να φορέσει , βάλανε αυτές τις αυτόματες πόρτες για σειρά προτεραιότητας πελατών , και μάλιστα για μήνες οι υπάλληλοι των ταμείων τους είναι σε διακοπές στις Σεϊχέλες και δεν μπορεί να εξυπηρετηθεί κόσμος στην υποχρέωση να πάνε να πληρώσουν τους λογαριασμούς !! . Δεν υπάρχει πιο κορυφαία ξεφτίλα .


Ο ΔΕΔΔΗΕ είναι ο αφρός του δημοσίου τομέα και οι εξουσίες που έχει είναι τεράστιες... Ακόμα και για τα φωτοβολταϊκά αυτή είναι η αρμόδια και απλώς πουλάμε την ενέργεια στην ΔΕΗ νομίζω. Θα πρέπει να είναι και πολύ VIP για να μην δέχονται κόσμο μέσα λόγω κορονοιού, έστω και με την ουρά έξω από το υποκατάστημα, παρά μόνο γραπτή αίτηση στην υποδοχή ή τηλέφωνο. Η ΔΕΗ πλέον είναι ένας από τους αρκετούς παρόχους ρεύματος.

----------


## vasilllis

ενταξει ,καπου ομως πρεπει να σταματησει και αυτη η λαικη κουλτουρα που καλλιεργείται στον Ελληνα να πηγαινει να στηνεται ολη μερα σε ταμεια και ουρές.
Επισης αντι να το συζητας ολη μερα τους ρίχνεις Χ και πας σε μια αλλη.

----------


## Elliot

> ενταξει ,καπου ομως πρεπει να σταματησει και αυτη η λαικη κουλτουρα που καλλιεργείται στον Ελληνα να πηγαινει να στηνεται ολη μερα σε ταμεια και ουρές.
> Επισης αντι να το συζητας ολη μερα τους ρίχνεις Χ και πας σε μια αλλη.


Δοκίμασα ηλεκτρονική εξουσιοδότηση για τους γονείς μου και έπρεπε να έχουν και νούμερο κινητού για διαπίστευση και αυτό το νούμερο να συσχετίζεται με ebanking ή να είναι διαπιστευμένο σε ΚΕΠ. Πήγα σε ΚΕΠ και δεν είχαν ιδέα! 
Μακάρι να προχωρήσουν οι ηλεκτρονικές αιτήσεις πιο πολύ και ίσως και να χρησιμοποιούμε και ψηφιακή υπογραφή. Σε πολλά υποκαταστήματα της ΔΕΗ πάντως τώρα μπορούμε να κλείνουμε ραντεβού ηλεκτρονικά. Ο ΔΕΔΔΗΕ φυσικά είναι ένας και μοναδικός και δεν μπορεί να φάει άκυρο! Σε ουρά στην ΕΥΑΘ ρώτησα "μα δεν είπαν στις ειδήσεις ότι η αλλαγή ονόματος γίνεται πλέον και ηλεκτρονικά;" και πολλοί μου απάντησαν δεν έβγαλαν άκρη. Εγώ μέχρι και το συμβόλαιο του διαμερίσματος έπρεπε να καταθέσω στην ΕΥΑΘ για αλλαγή ονόματος. Συμβόλαια βέβαια μετά από σάρωση, σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή δεχόταν το κτηματολόγιο.

----------


## vasilllis

> Δοκίμασα ηλεκτρονική εξουσιοδότηση για τους γονείς μου και έπρεπε να έχουν και νούμερο κινητού για διαπίστευση και αυτό το νούμερο να συσχετίζεται με ebanking ή να είναι διαπιστευμένο σε ΚΕΠ. Πήγα σε ΚΕΠ και δεν είχαν ιδέα! 
> Μακάρι να προχωρήσουν οι ηλεκτρονικές αιτήσεις πιο πολύ και ίσως και να χρησιμοποιούμε και ψηφιακή υπογραφή. Σε πολλά υποκαταστήματα της ΔΕΗ πάντως τώρα μπορούμε να κλείνουμε ραντεβού ηλεκτρονικά. Ο ΔΕΔΔΗΕ φυσικά είναι ένας και μοναδικός και δεν μπορεί να φάει άκυρο! Σε ουρά στην ΕΥΑΘ ρώτησα "μα δεν είπαν στις ειδήσεις ότι η αλλαγή ονόματος γίνεται πλέον και ηλεκτρονικά;" και πολλοί μου απάντησαν δεν έβγαλαν άκρη. Εγώ μέχρι και το συμβόλαιο του διαμερίσματος έπρεπε να καταθέσω στην ΕΥΑΘ για αλλαγή ονόματος. Συμβόλαια βέβαια μετά από σάρωση, σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή δεχόταν το κτηματολόγιο.


Γενικα μιλησα πχ στην περιοχη μας ακομα συνοστιζονται απ' εξω για να πληρωσουν λογαριασμους κλπ.Για αλλαγη ονοματος δεν γνωριζω .

----------


## Elliot

Τελικά ξαναέπεσε το ρελέ όταν άνοιξα το μάτι σήμερα και είδα ότι στο ψυγείο δεν υπήρχαν νερά κάτω για να υπάρχει κι άλλη διαρροή ρεύματος. Θα προχωρήσω στην αλλαγή του ματιού.

----------


## Elliot

Τελικά η βλάβη έγινε συχνότερη και αναγκάστηκα και άλλαξα το μάτι και τώρα όλα μια χαρά. Αν το ξανακάνει θα ενημερώσω. Ακόμα και χαλασμένη αντίσταση στον φούρνο έμαθα ότι μπορεί να ρίχνει το ρελέ. Το παρακάτω βίντεο είναι αρκετά πληροφοριακό. Εγώ όμως θα πρότεινα να βγαίνει και η πίσω λαμαρίνα στην κουζίνα κατά την αλλαγή της εστίας για μεγαλύτερη ευχέρεια κινήσεων. Δεν ξέρω αν επίσης η εστία που δέχεται φύσα στο βίντεο είναι ίδια με την εστία που αγόρασα εγώ και τα καλώδια συνδεόταν ένα-ένα με βίδα.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oB-_W8WaHeY

----------

mikemtb73 (23-12-20)

----------

